# dv9815nr downgrade troubles...



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

I've read the other threads on the forum about this, but I'm still having problems. 

I have not been able to install XP at all. Once I get to the drive choice screen on the install menu, it only shows me one drive, obviously not the right one. I've read that I need the sata drivers, I do not know where to find them, or how to get them in before the installation begins. I read in this thread that you can slipstream them, but I'm unsure of how to do that. Can someone point me in the right direction? Or at least link me to the correct drivers? I know it's an ongoing struggle on this forum, but I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

The problem is caused by the *WinXP Setup CD* not having SATA drivers (too new for XP) as you have experienced.

When you boot to the *Setup CD*, there is an option on the bottom of the dialog for loading additional drivers (*[F3]*, but do not bank on that), this is what you have to use to load the SATA drivers.

Of course, you have to have a source. Your system should have come with a driver CD with SATA drivers on it. See if it does have them, and see if you can install them that way. Otherwise, try *Google* the issue of WinXP setup SATA drivers.

By the way, just checked *Microsoft's Help and Support NOT* page, useless on this issue.


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

The computer came with a picture of a disk. The disk has directions on it about restoring factory settings. Useless. Anyone know where I can find the sata drivers?


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

This is HP's driver page for my laptop. Hope that helps someone else.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try the HP drivers website first. same with all the other drivers. if you cannot find them there, you may have to hunt each driver down the internet - a very time consuming thing to do. and if luck is not on your side, you may not be able to complete them and you may end up going back to Vista.

complete your drivers first before downgrading to XP.


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

In the above post, I list the driver page, I don't know which one I need to get though and put in the install process.

This site has a driver listing. I assume it's the intel chipset, but how do I know which one.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

for me i run Everest (see d/load link on my sig) so I have a list of all my devices. From there, i look up the laptop website if there is an XP driver for each device.

so may be you can try that path. run Everest, get the list and check with the HP website. the list will tell you which drivers you need.

the link you gave show the drivers for Vista. i believe you can check for XP drivers there too (click on Software & Driver downloads link on the left panel).

again we cannot guarantee that you will be able to complete the drivers that you need. and to be honest about it, you may spend precious time hunting for the drivers that may not even exist at this time.


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

I think that I can find it now. Thanks Trigger. I've seen a lot of articles about people getting this series of laptop to work, so I know they are out there. If I find some good sources for XP drivers, I'll post them back here.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

that's great news if you have already completed the XP drivers or at least have the sites where to get them. 

run Everest to give you the list of devices which you need the drivers for. 

do post back should you find some sites that have the drivers so other members can follow.

thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I agree with TriggerFinger. There are several HP laptops that have been downgraded on this forum with good results. Seeing HP has several versions of the 9000 series, an Everest report would help use "see" what is in your computer. If you have XP installed, please post the Everest report.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright, here's the report. I trimmed the bottom off because it didn't seem important. It was a bunch of hex. Also, I know I'm new at this, but why is the motherboard chipset 'unknown'. I think that's the critical information I need.

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Quick Report 
Computer Inigo Montoya-PC 
Generator Percolator
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6001 (WinVista Beta) 
Date 2008-05-23 
Time 23:32 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name JAMES-PC 
User Name James 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile , 2000 MHz 
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC 
Motherboard Chipset Unknown 
System Memory 3008 MB 
BIOS Type Phoenix (03/24/08) 

Display: 
Video Adapter GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M 
Video Adapter GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M 
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Controller 
IDE Controller Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller 
IDE Controller Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HM250JI ATA Device (232 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 115685 MB (84983 MB free) 
D: (NTFS) 12017 MB (2025 MB free) 
E: (NTFS) 110768 MB (110676 MB free) 
Total Size 232.9 GB (193.1 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB 
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 

Network: 
Network Adapter Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter (192.168.1.103) 
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
Modem HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 

Peripherals: 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Printer Send To OneNote 2007 
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
USB Device HP Webcam 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Chipset driver Here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html

This is not the M series (M meaning mobile), but it does work.

Graphics Driver Here:
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/winxp_169.21_whql_uk.html

This link may also assist you as it uses many of the same drivers as your 9000 series:
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1211648475011+28353475&threadId=1204621

Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

You're a beast Bill! thank you so much! Thanks to everyone for all the help so far! This is a great forum!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Glad you got it up and running!
Are there any errors in the device manager?
Bill


----------

